# Brian Mclaren takes on Machen's Warrior Children



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2009)

Just Found a link to a blog Post (at the Heidelblog) by Brian Mclaren entitled "Calling all Calvinists" in which he takes to task Confessionally Reformed folks. R. Scott Clark responds to this posting at the Heidelblog.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ww (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree Josh, but why do you look so angry?  You look like your ready for bear!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 16, 2009)

I just reviewed Frame's thought-provoking article on Machen's Warrior Children. Yeah, he does put Horton and Clark on the side of the bad guys. Very interesting!


----------



## ww (Apr 16, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I just reviewed Frame's thought-provoking article on Machen's Warrior Children. Yeah, he does put Horton and Clark on the side of the bad guys. Very interesting!



Well seeing that he has placed his endorsment on Shepherd's New Book "The Way of Righteousness" a neonomian covenant moralist defense I don't find this very shocking. I'm glad to be a part of the Machen's Warrior Children Club.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 16, 2009)

More emerging gobbledygook .......how surprising


----------



## Casey (Apr 16, 2009)

Makes sense if pragmatic political activism is more important than sound doctrine.

McLaren is nothing if not an autonomous American who prefers means to ends.


----------

